
Ask HN: Is there an app that reminds me where I stashed stuff? - micwawa
I&#x27;m looking for my Allen wrench, but I can&#x27;t remember where I put it.  I have limited random access space around my house, and so I stash rarely used objects in clever places.    I&#x27;m hoping there is a simple app to whom I could say &quot;I&#x27;m stashing the Allen wrench in the purple jar above the fridge&quot; and then two months later I can say &quot;where is my Allen wrench&quot; and it will say &quot;in the purple jar above the fridge.&quot;<p>I&#x27;ve googled a bit and found list apps that don&#x27;t quite serve the purpose.  I&#x27;m not a app developer, but I would guess this should be fairly easy to build.
======
teapot01
I have a solution that would work for this, it's not quite ready to launch but
I would suggest the biggest barrier to any app trying to service this market
is the effort of writing this down into an app.

I think the simplest solution is the notes app on your phone.

------
joefarish
You could create a simple Google Form which saves this to a Google Drive
Spreadsheet. Only really needs three columns: Thing, Place, DateTime

------
taprun
Sounds like a spreadsheet would work quite well for this.

------
spydum
notepad/dictation/search? pretty sure the issue is you will NOT make mention
of where you placed stuff. Often we misplace stuff because it's tangential to
the task, and we're in a hurry to transition back to the main focus.

~~~
micwawa
Tangential exactly (which is why something like a spreadsheet would never
work.) I've tried using notes but then I often forget exactly which note I
used or how I had planned to access it later. But I imagine myself being able
to quickly tell the app "I'm a stashing X at Y" without a lot of cost.

~~~
spydum
[http://www.guidingtech.com/20562/search-create-edit-notes-
si...](http://www.guidingtech.com/20562/search-create-edit-notes-siri-ios/)

for those with an affinity for ios. seems like notes and siri are actually a
viable solution. No idea how many notes ios can hold, or how search
performance goes?

~~~
micwawa
This has a chance of working, provided I give hope of having a curated notes
list.

------
eecks
I might build this..

